# Safeguard going to Video LOL!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I wish them the best of luck!! http://www.safeguardproperties.com/...xt_in_Field_Services.aspx:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Hilarious,For what they pay?Out of there minds


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> I wish them the best of luck!! http://www.safeguardproperties.com/...xt_in_Field_Services.aspx:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Server Error in '/' Application.

A potentially dangerous Request.Path value was detected from the client ).

Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.Web.HttpException: A potentially dangerous Request.Path value was detected from the client ).

Source Error: 

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.

Stack Trace: 


[HttpException (0x80004005): A potentially dangerous Request.Path value was detected from the client ).]
System.Web.HttpRequest.ValidateInputIfRequiredByConfig() +12703455
System.Web.PipelineStepManager.ValidateHelper(HttpContext context) +166

Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:4.0.30319; ASP.NET Version:4.0.30319.18446


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.safeguardproperties.com/...Talks_About_Whats_Next_in_Field_Services.aspx


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I suppose a couple GoPros on your vacuum and a mop handle will be very entertaining for the clients to watch during morning board sessions.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I suppose a couple GoPros on your vacuum and a mop handle will be very entertaining for the clients to watch during morning board sessions.


hahahaha I was thinking of a gopro on the toilet brush :thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:This is just sheer desperation, these as*holes will do anything to secure the big accounts and then pass it down to botg. I would love to be a fly on the wall when they "sell" this idea to a prospective client. "Our crews can actually video the disposal of feces in toilets so you will understand why you are paying us more for the service" All while the botg will be required to purchase another $250 to $400 piece of equipment and get nothing more for adhering to another asinine pipe dream brought about by an idiot climbing the corporate ladder. If this doesn't sway contractors away from dealing with this POS company nothing will.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

cover2 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:this is just sheer desperation, these as*holes will do anything to secure the big accounts and then pass it down to botg. I would love to be a fly on the wall when they "sell" this idea to a prospective client. "our crews can actually video the disposal of feces in toilets so you will understand why you are paying us more for the service" all while the botg will be required to purchase another $250 to $400 piece of equipment and get nothing more for adhering to another asinine pipe dream brought about by an idiot climbing the corporate ladder. If this doesn't sway contractors away from dealing with this pos company nothing will.


amen


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

The sad part is guys will still work for them


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> The sad part is guys will still work for them


People on this very site still post about this or that problem while working for Safeguard. It blows my mind that anyone would work for these fools.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> People on this very site still post about this or that problem while working for Safeguard. It blows my mind that anyone would work for these fools.


Of course the unintended consequences of a policy like this megabyte storage needed to move files and video and store long term.

The cost are huge on both ends for the contractor and client.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Lmfao go pros on a toilet brush


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*lol*

I just had a buddy join safeguard they are having other vendors train him in. He wants to go national and franchises company's out.. UM>>> no. I left in NOV and its been the best 4 months of my life.. money i make now isnt that great like i was making with safegurard 5 years ago but you know what! I dont have to deal with there bull ****.. 
Was self employeed and felt like i had to deal with a boss everyday, I might as well work for the county make good money and have a good retirement :thumbsup: Our red headed she or could been a he.. "very manly" QC rep was a B***h:thumbsup:


----------

